# Price Break,15% off for popbuying SKU:27089(2x3x3 QJ)



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 14, 2010)

HI!

Recently our programmer updated new coupon system,now I can promotion one of the hot items with a coupon code (not for all items)

Here is my 1st promotion plan for our new coupon system.I choosed the hottest magic cube in popbuying,the "2x3x3 QJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black ",SKU:27089

The product link is:http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27089

Youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuP-7Us7X6A&feature=player_embedded

Coupon code: "*SKU27089DICOUNT*",input the coupon code to get 15% off,and this coupon code only valid for this item.

The coupon code will be expired until HK time:2010 01 20 23:59 PM























Hope everyone will enjoy this promotion.

And here is the explanation about some delayed order in popbuying.
SKU:26652,SKU:25272 has been sold out from our supplier,it seems he met problem from customs for these two items.We will arrange refund for these delayed order in 48 hours. And you can contact our customer staff via EMail: [email protected] to get detail information about your order,usually for magic cube order,we can guarantee ship in 5 days.If the order over 5days has not been shipped,there must be some reasons.

Best regards,
Jack


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 14, 2010)

fripp these are cheap ....ordered mine now....all i have to do is carry on waiting for postie for all my stuff.at this rate im gunna have a few things to open ...


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 15, 2010)

It seems this promotion plan is fail


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 15, 2010)

i would buy it. its up to my dad though. he's kind-of anti-cube because i have 'too many' apparently.

also, it took like a week before my order shipped. once it is, how long does it take to get to canada?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2010)

Why isn't this in the Popbuying official thread?


----------



## Caedus (Jan 16, 2010)

I would buy some, but I already ordered two of these


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 16, 2010)

oh shoot i just ordered this and 4 other cubes last night


----------



## (R) (Jan 16, 2010)

@jack
Maybe you should pick a more popular item like lan lan 2x2 (when in stock) some DIYs, maybe the YJ 4x4 *hopeful smile followed by a saying of hint hint*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2010)

(R) said:


> @jack
> Maybe you should pick a more popular item like lan lan 2x2 (when in stock) some DIYs, maybe the YJ 4x4 *hopeful smile followed by a saying of hint hint*



Why discount items that are already selling well?

Jack, I just now noticed this thread. I was considering it before this, but I think I have no choice but to buy one now


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i would buy it. its up to my dad though. he's kind-of anti-cube because i have 'too many' apparently.
> 
> also, it took like a week before my order shipped. once it is, how long does it take to get to canada?



Shipping to Canada and USA is faster than shipping to other country.I think you can receive your item around 7-14 days.

As you can see in www.redflagdeals.com ,I have already doing several promotion for other items,the shipping speed seems good.I did not get any paypal complaint from Canada customer.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 16, 2010)

(R) said:


> @jack
> Maybe you should pick a more popular item like lan lan 2x2 (when in stock) some DIYs, maybe the YJ 4x4 *hopeful smile followed by a saying of hint hint*



HI!

I will doing another promotion plan next week

Could you please send me a forum message about the suggested product link of the item will be hot?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > @jack
> ...



Hehe, could you please tell me which magic cube in popbuying you would like to see on promotion?


----------



## only-the-brave (Jan 16, 2010)

is lanlan 2x2 out of stock?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 17, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> It seems this promotion plan is fail



Like others have said, I've already bought 2 2x3x3's on the 1st, and I'm just waiting for them to come. I'm guessing many people may have gotten the 2x3x3 then.


----------



## V-te (Jan 17, 2010)

NO!!! They just got white! I just ordered mine a few days ago...Grr....


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 17, 2010)

damn, i just ordered 6 of them before i found this thread 

For the next promotion, can you discount yj 4x4x4's?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Jack, I just ordered one, with a Ghost Hand cube and a psp battery. 

great offer!


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



I would like to see the gigaminx on promotion


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 19, 2010)

i would like to see EVERYTHING 50% off.
Which i know is not going to happen.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 21, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> i would like to see EVERYTHING 50% off.
> Which i know is not going to happen.


:fp


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 21, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Hehe, could you please tell me which magic cube in popbuying you would like to see on promotion?



Definitely the StackMat. http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Fast_Flyingcup_Timer-24712


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 21, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, could you please tell me which magic cube in popbuying you would like to see on promotion?
> ...


Nooooooooo FII for sure


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 22, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



I like that idea, but there might be a problem. my shipment from them just went out without the FII I ordered. Might be a backorder item, don't know
for sure at the moment.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 22, 2010)

F II is outta stock currently. My order of them is gonna be shipped when they're back in stock.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Jack, I entered the code in and it came back with the message "Sorry, invalid coupon." Do you know what is wrong?\

Edit: Nevermind I thought it said it ended the thirtieth, but instead it is the twentieth. My bad.


----------

